# 19 mm bracelet



## Pete wilding

*19 mm bracelet*


View Advert


Shot in the dark really.

I am after a 19mm bracelet,beads of rice preferred but would consider anything……what have you




*Advertiser*

Pete wilding



*Date*

21/08/21



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

